# BCA 1st sem PC software qs of WBUT



## ra_sriniketan (Nov 17, 2008)

Can some one please let me know if there is any site from where I can download previous years PC software questions of West Bengal University of Technologies?


----------



## Dr.tweaker (Nov 17, 2008)

you have c in first semester right?


----------

